# Banana



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Please excuse me if this has been posted/asked before.

My family loves banana recipes. I know I can dehydrate them and make a puree and freeze. 

Has anyone rehydrated bananas? Was the texture/taste the same? Aside from making tons of recipes in advance, how can we enjoy them? In a grid down/SHTF situation, we won't be getting them fresh anymore.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Try banana jam  we love it and can have peanut butter banana sandwiches anytime we want to.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> Please excuse me if this has been posted/asked before.
> 
> My family loves banana recipes. I know I can dehydrate them and make a puree and freeze.
> 
> Has anyone rehydrated bananas? Was the texture/taste the same? Aside from making tons of recipes in advance, how can we enjoy them? In a grid down/SHTF situation, we won't be getting them fresh anymore.


I have not dehydrated bananas. I am not a huge fan of bananas, but I recognize that they have a great nutritional value for us. I eat a banana or at least one half most days. I feel better when I have been eating bananas regularly.

I have tried dehydrating several different fruits and vegetables, and maybe it is my dehydrator, but I have not had a huge success with it.

My solution for this is to purchase dehydrated bananas, as well as other fruits and veggies. I just started, not long ago, and have not done anything, except to eat them dried. I have few, but my plan is to keep adding to this stash of bananas, as well as other fruits and veggies.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Can the jam be used in banana nut bread? Or similar recipe?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dehydrated bananas are good, they dont come out like "Banana Chips" you get in the store though, they are more like "Gummies". The riper they are when you dehydrate them, the sweeter and chewier they are.

To rehydrate them, just pour boiling water over them and let them sit for a while. They do taste like bananas when rehydrated with the exception that the flavor is more intense. It is like eating banana mush though and likely not something you would sit down to and eat on a regular basis.

They are however, excellent for making Banana Nut Bread and Banana Oatmeal. I only use dehydrated/rehydratd bananas for making banana nut bread now.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Can the jam be used in banana nut bread? Or similar recipe?


I've never tried it. All it has is bananas, lime juice, and sugar. It tastes just like a sliced banana to me but I'm not a baker so don't know how it would do in a bread recipe.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> Please excuse me if this has been posted/asked before.
> 
> My family loves banana recipes. I know I can dehydrate them and make a puree and freeze.
> 
> Has anyone rehydrated bananas? Was the texture/taste the same? Aside from making tons of recipes in advance, how can we enjoy them? In a grid down/SHTF situation, we won't be getting them fresh anymore.


Unless you live close to a southern port you will likely never have them once what you have stored are gone.

IMHO Trying to find fruits that grow well in your climate and learning to preserve them is the best bet.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

brightstar said:


> Try banana jam  we love it and can have peanut butter banana sandwiches anytime we want to.


We call it "Monkey Butter", and it does make really good PBJ sandwiches


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I just opened a quart jar to add to it...I'll see how they react to water.
However, these banana chips are so good --there may not ever be a time for reconstituting.
I used mine to make fruit/trail mix with the other fruit dehydrated and bought sunflower seeds.

***Unless you live close to a southern port you will likely never have them once what you have stored are gone***

Which is the big reason I have them in the dryer now with squash. When I go to a grocery store, I buy bananas.

Okay--really surprised.
After 35 minutes, the bananas are okay in the water--if TSHTF, and we'd been eating well, but no desserts except pudding and jello, these bananas would go well with sugar, flour, milk for a banana pudding!!


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

We made Banana Butter & OMG good. I'll have to find my recipe.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My DW buys old bananas cheap, even with black peelings.
DW puts them in banana nut bread, less sugar because of the over ripe sweet bananas.
If DW has more then she can use at one time, then she peels them & freezes them in zip lock bags.
I have a few recipes, if you like we could post them here.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

crabapple said:


> My DW buys old bananas cheat, even with black peelings.
> DW puts them in banana nut bread, less sugar because of the over ripe sweet bananas.
> If DW has more then she can use at one time, then she peels them & freezes them in zip lock bags.
> I have a few recipes, if you like we could post them here.


Me too. I always freeze them and use them in smoothies for breakfast. You can make a healthy milkshake also. Almond milk, frozen bananas and organic cocoa. Chocolate banana milkshake, yummy. You can add cherries if you want.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

dixemama/stanb 999
You have a green house off the grid, then you can have bananas & pineapples.
Not the big 9-12 inch bright yellow ones, but you can have them.
Zone 8b-11b without a greenhouse.


----------

